# vasto stock di



## JOJAO

Bonjour

Ho nuovamente bisogno del vostro aiuto, per favore.

Come traduco in francese "Vasto magazzino di ...."

"Grand stock de..." (?)

Grazie anticipatamente


----------



## Manuel xx

Disponibilité?


----------



## JOJAO

Grazie, ma non credo vada bene. Il contesto è una brochure in cui publicizzo il Grande stock di cui dispone l'azienda...


----------



## orsopaddington

La frase intera come è?
Grand stock de... vuol dire già grande magazzino di .....
Ciao


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao, Jojao

Avresti la frase entera per favore? 
(nel titolo, hai scritto "stock" ma nel post, hai scritto "magazzino")


----------



## JOJAO

scusate, ma per me stock & magazzino significano la stessa cosa nel contesto

La frase è "Grande stock di pezzi di ricambi"

E' una di quelle frasi semplici da brochure

grazie


----------



## Manuel xx

No, guarda che stock non è sinonimo di magazzino.

Dal Garzanti, stock:
(_comm_.) scorta di merci o di moneta, giacenza

 Per me la frase sta ad indicare la disponibilità dei pezzi di ricambio


----------



## Aithria

JOJAO said:


> scusate, ma per me stock & magazzino significano la stessa cosa nel contesto
> 
> La frase è "Grande stock di pezzi di ricambi"
> 
> E' una di quelle frasi semplici da brochure
> 
> grazie



Ciao !
Forse sarebbe meglio conoscere esattamente di che ricambistica si tratta.
Nell'ambito dell'automobile , ad esempio, una frase che ho incontrato spesso nella pubblicità dei grossisti è:
_*large gamme de pièces détachés disponible *_*dans nos magasins*


----------



## matoupaschat

JOJAO said:


> La frase è "Grande stock di pezzi di ricambi"
> 
> E' una di quelle frasi semplici da brochure


Allora, conviene, secondo me, una traduzione ugualmente semplice: "Grand/vaste stock de pièces de rechange"


----------

